# Correct Mesh Count for Sweatshirts



## mamacchione (Nov 21, 2014)

What mesh count works best on sweat shirts? Having trouble with heavy, clumpy prints. Understand that it may also be other process issues. Generally, what mesh count works best?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

for me on dark garment

WUB = 120 - 160 S thread
Color on top of underbase = 230 

Little possible squeege pressure when printing white, LB white ink for poly coton


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I just use my regular mesh -158.

If you get a rough or uneven print on a sweatshirt, you can make it look and feel (a hell of a lot) better by putting it in a heat press. Set the temp at 330 degrees and cover the print with kraft paper. Lower the clamp but don't clamp it, just apply a very light pressure with the handle while you count to 30. Let it cool a little bit before carefully peeling off the paper and you should find an amazingly smooth and even print.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike
Heavy ink deposit can be caused by a number of factors.
You will get a lot of different answers to "what is the best..."

Try thinning your ink out a little - makes it easier to get through the
screen - especially white ink (there are reducers that don't affect the opacity)

Print with a little off contact

Fine detail image requires higher mesh count 160-180 
otherwise 140-125 works well

and never underestimate the value of a good sharp squeegee blade.

hope that helps - good luck!!


----------



## printingninja (Jan 24, 2012)

What mesh are you useing now?
Are you getting a good clean print?


----------

